# We might be getting a new Chi Chi!



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

I'm so excited, but I'm trying SOOOOOO hard not to get my hopes up yet! My chiropractor's nurse has an aunt who is giving away her chi (with all of his accessories) for free to a good home because he's not socializing with her grandson! He's (from what I can tell by her description) a tan deerhead and weighs about the same as Tito (8lbs or so). His name is Chico, but we may (if we get him) change it to something similar like Taco, since Chico is so close to Tito.  

We wouldn't get him until after Christmas probably.

Anyway, I'm supposed to get a "yes" or "no" from Mike by Friday so I can let Erica know! YAY! Cross your fingers for us!


----------



## dolly'sgrandma (Nov 8, 2005)

Dolly is a seven pound deerhead--rescued. You are SO lucky. We adore her! She's fawn/tan as well. Maybe they are related. LOL!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

I hope you get him Kristi!! Good luck!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

thats great news hope u get him


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Good luck I'll send good vibes that your hubby say's yes. My hubby gave in pretty quick when I said I wanted a third & he & Mia are the best of friends.


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

Thanks guys!! YAY! I'll let you know as soon as I know! I have to find my USB cord in case we do get him so I can send pics!! AHHHH! This would be like the best Christmas present EVER! :love6: I guess I should ask if he's LH or SH.  

I think the owner's grandson has allergies too.


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

i hope you get him kristi, he will be such a lucky chi


----------



## momto4chihuahuas (Nov 13, 2006)

Yay!! I hope you can get him too


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

ME TOO! OMG I'm so trying not to get too excited!


----------



## MSBOOTS (May 4, 2006)

Good Luck,
We will keep our fingers and paws crossed for you!


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

Ok. I had another appt with Dr. Ken today and spoke with Erica again. Things sound even MORE promising now....cause I called Mike and gave him the scoop too. He didn't give me any negative remarks or make me feel like it was a no....

Here are the updates. 

It sounds like he's an applehead, not a deerhead, which doesn't matter to me. I took her a pic of Peanut - PeanutnPepper's little applehead chi (if anyone remembers her) - and Erica confirmed that he looks just like Peanut. . He's right around Tito's age. The best part is that when he has to go potty, he will bring his leash to you and go towards the door!!! YAY! Finally....a dog that I don't have to pottytrain!! 

I promise I will keep you all updated.  I have to be thinking of good names, cause I don't think Mike is going for Taco! LOL!

SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! SO EXCITED NOW!


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

Sorry.....I'm so excited I can't stand it! LOL!

Here is the pic I showed Erica of Peanut when she said Chico looks just like him. YAY! B/c I think Peanut is the cutest chi in the world! When Nicole got him, that's what made me finally talk Mike into it!! Pea was my dream chi!! :-D










So, yeah.....TOTALLY EXCITED OVER HERE! If he looks like Pea, he's going to be a doll!! SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! :love5:


----------



## dolly'sgrandma (Nov 8, 2005)

So cute...and the leash thing??? Too wonderful.

Sounds like your Christmas is all taken care of!


----------



## Jangles021204 (Sep 20, 2006)

Wow, he sounds like a great dog, I hope you get him! The leash thing is awesome too, neat idea.


----------



## Leeseebat (Jun 27, 2006)

i hope you get him! he sounds like quite a doll, i love the leash thing that is to cute.

i'll keep my fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## Poco'sMom (Jun 21, 2006)

Hope everything works out!!!


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Omg I hope everything works out!
That would be soo exciting!!!!! Keep us updated!


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

Trust me....I will!! <3 I'm still working on wearing Mike down a little.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Im getting excited for you too!!!!!!!!


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

Ok....double cross your fingers everyone! I find out tonight!!


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

Consider them crossed!


----------



## rachel (Jun 16, 2006)

Good Luck! How could anyone possibly say no to a new chi?!


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

*growls* 

Still nothing yet! I'm assuming he's going to let me know at the last minute. So I'll find out tomorrow before my appt.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

The waiting is killing me Kristi! :lol:

The leash thing sounds soooo freaking cute :love5:


----------



## tonysmom (Jul 19, 2005)

*Getting new Chi Chi!*

I work the night shift as a critical care nurse and read this site every shift! I find myself getting personally involved with all of you! I cry and laugh right beside you all. I would love to have a playmate for Tony! Whoever says one Chi is never enough was right! I can't wait to get back to work tonight to find out if this little fur baby is going to a forever home! Wishing you luck - Tonysmom


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

I think I've gotten a yes from Mike now.

The only problem is, the breeder may have decided to keep Chico now. So I'll HOPEFULLY know exactly what is going on after my appointment today. 

**SCREAM!** It'S KILLING ME! AHHHHHHH! I just want to bring him home right now and kiss him and love him and make him part of the family!


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Omg the suspense is killing me, so I can only imagine how you feel!!
Keep us updated!


----------



## rach (Jan 12, 2006)

WOW thats sounds wonderful, i cant wait to find out if your getting him. Thumbs up to mike. 
I cant believe the lead thing


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

I hope you get him!!! I keep checking back to see :lol: Goodluck!!


----------



## Pauline Leland (Oct 9, 2006)

Too late now, but some folks advise that it is better to ask forgiveness after the act than ask permission before the act. Of course there is still the issue of the breeder and whether she'll give up the dog.

Good luck. I hope you get the little chocolate.


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

This is doing my head in!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

mine too  lol


----------



## chimom06 (Jun 25, 2006)

any update????


----------



## *Tara* (Jun 15, 2006)

ooOOoOoOO the suspense is terrible! i keep checkign back for an update :tongue5: hope you get your new pup!!!!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Update?


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

*sigh* No go. But I did get a yes out of Mike...that's HUGE!

Ok. So as it turns out, the person who took the dog back wasn't the breeder, but the previous owner. So when she got Chico back from Erica's aunt, she fell in love with him all over again and wanted to keep him. So there's nothing I can do about that.  

So obviously we weren't meant to have Chico. And that's fine. I'm sure he's happy, and we've got two happy pups here....so we'll just wait for the next amazing chance to come along.  Thanks for keeping up with this guys!!


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

i'm sorry it didn't work out


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

Thanks Jen.  It's ok.


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

Sorry it didnt work out - at least you know u can have another one when the opportunity arises


----------



## *Tara* (Jun 15, 2006)

*Chloe* said:


> Sorry it didnt work out - at least you know u can have another one when the opportunity arises


i second that! lol


----------



## Pauline Leland (Oct 9, 2006)

Better luck next time!


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

*Tara* said:


> i second that! lol


Well, here's hopin' anyway. :-D


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

I am sorry Kristi, at least Mike said Yes...lol


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

AEROMarley1983 said:


> So obviously we weren't meant to have Chico. And that's fine. I'm sure he's happy, and we've got two happy pups here....so we'll just wait for the next amazing chance to come along.


Exactly


----------

